# Green Community West vs Motor City



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

After seeing countless of villas in Dubai, I am leaning towards 4BR bungalow at GC West. With cul de sac roads, beautiful landscaping of communal areas it can even put AR to shame. I wish they were slightly smaller, ideally 3BR but I don't want townhouse.

From what I have been told the bungalows at GC Motor City are exactly the same as GC West, except they are 30% more expensive due to better location. Are the communal areas, parks, pathways as impressive as at GC West? Can someone tell the differences if any?

Should I be aware of something at GC West before renting, e.g. are there any major constructions planned next to the community? I am considering odd numbered villas in the "last" row 402-420. Although I would prefer some inner location, nothing seems available now. Which locations are considered the best and most quiet?

I did hear already mixed reviews about Emicool and heard that summer months bills can be as high as AED 4-5k. I am also aware of not the best location of GC West, but as I don't need to commute on a daily basis, it should be okay. Getting to Marina takes pretty much the same time as from AR and Batuta mall, which I particularly like, is even closer.

Is the area operated by DU or Etisalat, any problems with the internet or getting 100Mbps line?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I love it when people buy a 100mbit line, as they find that it's 100Mbit to the nearest junction and as soon as you run checks to locations out of the UAE, it's down yo 2Mbit.

Yes Villa aircon can be crippling - you are cooling four walls and a roof 24/7 for 3-4 months


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

GC West has construction at the round about, will take at least 6 more months to complete then it will be very easy to get in/out. But will be a pain for a while...

I golfed at Arabian Ranches this morning, and was deafen on the course by the screaming noise / music of some event from Motor City. It started from 8AM :-( until past noon...

So personally, I take the traffic over the screaming noises on week-end anytime.

Inside GC West is difficult to give directions for guests to come to your place, so we chose the villa closest to the gate instead of in middle and happy with that decision since... We never had any noise issue living next to the gate (5 years).

Good luck.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I just think 24Mbps is too low anyway. In Singapore I had 300Mbps, so I don't want to feel the downgrade that much  50Mbps would be ideal and I can see that Etisalat offers speed booster for AED 100 from 20Mbps to 50Mbps. When I was at Jumeirah Emirates Towers, their internet was fast, I was getting 70-80Mbps speedest locally and could easily score over 40Mbps to overseas servers. So not sure where is the 2Mbps limitation coming from.

Thanks ccr for your feedback. Do you have any issues with the bungalow / villa you are staying at? Anything particular I should watch out before renting?


----------

